# When I grow up I wanna be a sheepdog!



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is Max, our little minature sheepdog!
Poor little guy can hardly see.
I decided to try to grow out the hair around his eyes. The groomer was shaving it very short every time we went, and as it started to grow it would poke him in the eyes from all directions. 
I think it was causing his eyes to water, which was causing staining, which was causing the groomer to shave it. So last time, I asked her not to cut it so we can grow it out, and now he can't see!
Most of it is still too short to go into a topknot. I am seriously considering trying some hair gel, but I hate to put it so close to his eyes.
Any tips would be appreciated!
But don't worry, he can still wrestle Daisy and do zoomies no problem. Hasn't slowed him down at all!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

He look like he has bangs haha, hes cute though!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kmarie said:


> He look like he has bangs haha, hes cute though!


Hmmm...maybe I could tease his bangs, Eighties style!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

He is soooo cute!! So he's not a Malt?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> He is soooo cute!! So he's not a Malt??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is really a Malt, just with a sheepdog hairdo for now!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Max is precious!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

he's so cute. i just gave up growing it out because it was bothering him.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Awww he is adorable!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

SO adorable!! I love the look. 

I think you can get most of it in a topknot. Mieka has hair slightly longer than this but this is how we do her topknot. 








See how we make a first topknot only with the first half inch of hair? Then take that topknot and make another one with some back hair. Now that picture was right after I did her topknot. It doesn't stay that neat because her hair is short. 









But like you see most of it is still out of her eyes. Hope this helped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> SO adorable!! I love the look.
> 
> I think you can get most of it in a topknot. Mieka has hair slightly longer than this but this is how we do her topknot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aastha! This helps a lot. I will try the double topknot.
Mieka looks so cute with her hair all messy. A sure sign that she is having lots of fun!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What A Beautiful Little One You are.*
*Nickee and Yogi* We love your pictures Sweetie.*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Here is Max, our little minature sheepdog!
> Poor little guy can hardly see.
> I decided to try to grow out the hair around his eyes. The groomer was shaving it very short every time we went, and as it started to grow it would poke him in the eyes from all directions.
> I think it was causing his eyes to water, which was causing staining, which was causing the groomer to shave it. So last time, I asked her not to cut it so we can grow it out, and now he can't see!
> ...


ok, I don't cut hair around eyes, instead of that i used on puppie in the beginning this solution Petco Tear Stain Remover for Dogs at PETCO
wet q-tip and wipe on hair by giving them the right direction, do not rinse, let it stay , there is nothing in it that will hurt them  when it dries it keep hair in the right direction. But this I did when babies were really babies from 12 weeks till hair grew long enough not to poke eyes


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

My baby is not a Malt, but I am letting her hair grow out, too. I was just telling my hubby she looked like a miniature sheepdog. My girl had her 1st puppy cut today at 5 1/2 months old. I had the groomer leave her tail, ears and head alone. Her head looks like a pom pom, all poofy, you know. Her top knoe when I picked her up was kind of weird looking, so I took it out. Her hair is poofing straight up. Tomorrow I will try piggies and see if it's any better. So tired of the tear stains...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maxy looks like he should start a rockband, who knows he could create a new hairstyle craze, just like the beatles - a whole generation sporting the Maxy cut. Actually, I think he looks very cute.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww....Max looks groovy! Bella loves it!


----------

